# فكرة عمل الراديو بصورة مبسطة



## سيدو حمد (12 مارس 2009)

فكرة عمل الراديو بصورة مبسطة
امل ان ينال اعجابكم في المرفقات
عذرا!!!!!!!!
كيف يمكن لي التحميل من خلال المرفقات لم استطع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مارس 2009)

أخى
أسفل مربع "اضافة رد سريع" تجد مربع اسمه "تعليمات المشاركة" ستجد ثالث سطر ما إن كنت تستطيع إرفاق ملفات أم لا و ذلك حسب عدد مشاركاتك على ما أعتقد
إن كان مكتوب تستطيع إرفاق ملفات - لا تستخدم زر "أضف الرد السريع" و استخدم "الإنتقال للوضع المتطور" ستجد فى الوضع المتطور زر مكتوب عليه "ارفق ملف فى المشاركة" وربما آخر حرفين غير واضحين
انقر هذا الزر ستفتح لك نافذة تختار منها الملف المراد إرفاقة


----------



## mim_83 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الافادة ياأخى


----------



## moh_omar2007 (15 مايو 2009)

thank you for you:79:


----------



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

انا لدى شرح مبسط جدددددددداااااااااااااا و لكن لن احمله الان
بـــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــديــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## عبقر 2009 (16 مايو 2009)

و على العموم ارجو ان يكون شرحك جيد
انا عضو جديد


----------



## youness03x (20 مايو 2009)

merrrrrrrcccccccccccci


----------



## alameri2020 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## المهندس أحمد1 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررراااااااا


----------



## الحلم القريب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الشرح؟؟


----------



## alaahassanx (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرررر


----------



## كراراحمد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## cute lady (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## cute lady (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته,,,
أنا عضو جديد ع المنتدى وبصراحه ما إلي ع المنتديات يعني ما بعرف أستخدمهم مشان هيك مو قادره أوصل للمحتوى 
بدي مساعدتكم رجاءا


----------



## احمد القطاوي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هو لسة حد بيتكلم عن فكرة الراديو 


اتكلموا عن فكرة الراديو الفضائي


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بس فين الشرح


----------



## mostafa.mmm (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جميييل


----------



## وردة امل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## lolnk (25 أكتوبر 2011)

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dosd (27 أكتوبر 2011)

nice one


----------



## عبدالهادى معوض (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sallam1998 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## aggab192004 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على ها المجهود


----------



## adeeb86 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno


----------



## علي حوامده (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks.......... مشكوررررر*​


----------



## .almadar (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررراااا


----------



## م.عطاونة (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ألى الامام


----------

